# speaking of bis and bwe..........



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 3, 2004)

OKay, not a big fan of weights too often, besides travelling and not always having weights to work with have become extremely attatched to my body weight exerercises. I have hashed this out elsewhere before, and am still not convinced. I don't lift weights!!! do Not!!! Varied hand angled pushups daily, tricep dips ( 50 - 100 min), daily when possible, no less than 3-4 days between sesh at my most busy. THe pushups I do both on kness and full . one handed/ one foot. tricep dips I do off a bed or or chair, long and legs in, hands close together, hands farther apart ( for both exercises), and off different heighted props. My bis are proportionately good ( even curiously largish proportionately) and so are my lats and delts. If pushups _do not_ work your bis, and that's all I'm doing in that department, will someone please explain this to me in clear scientific 6 yr old ??? Sincerely interested!....... Anyone??

Thx

Blooming Lotus


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm not quite sure what you're asking. Sounds like people have argued that you can't build muscle without weight lifting? 

I don't lift weights but have been asked if I do. I do cardio excercise for stamina and callestenics (pushups, situps, legs lifts, squats, etc.) and isometrics for muscle tone. Works for me. As I said, I've been asked if I lift weights and all my muscle, which is well defined, doesn't come from weight lifting.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't think that was so much the point of contention ( atrophy without weight lifting) as opposed to pushups ( from whatever hand angle or variation )  hitting your bis.  Btw, noticed in last nights set 20-25 degree inward hand angle tri dips on the concentric are hitting them aswell.  Guess I don't _really_ need it explained.  If they don't understand it, they just don't, but some of these boys are HM phd candidates!!???


----------

